# What are the differences between these two games? (Seaman)



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/dreamcast/198567-seaman

http://www.gamefaqs.com/dreamcast/578156-seaman-kindan-no-pet-2001

I tried looking into this thing on various forums and no one could figure this out. The first game was released in both regions so I thought initially the first game was for US and the 2nd was Japan but thats not the case here. Then that 2nd game came out a year after the first one so this could possibly mean its an updated version with various fixes but thats just a guess.

Is that all it is, an updated version of the original game?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2015)

Seaman (シーマン Shīman?) is a virtual pet video game for the Sega Dreamcast. It is one of the few Dreamcast games to take advantage of the microphone attachment. The narration is voiced by Toshiyuki Hosokawa in the original Japanese-language version and by Leonard Nimoy in the English-language version and the face of Seaman is actually that of the game's producer, Yoot Saito.[1]

A limited edition game titled Christmas Seaman was released in Japan on December 16, 1999 alongside a translucent, red Dreamcast.[2] In 2001, Seaman was re-released in Japan for the PlayStation 2 as Seaman: Kindan no Pet - Gaze Hakushi no Jikken Shima (シーマン~禁断のペット~ガゼー博士の実験島), the first edition of which came with a microphone.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 4, 2015)

What, your hero AVGN didn't tell you?
One is American and one is Japanese. Gamefaqs derped as usual. It's the same game.

If you want another weird game that uses a microphone I'd suggest Odama.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vipera said:


> What, your hero AVGN didn't tell you?
> One is American and one is Japanese. Gamefaqs derped as usual. It's the same game.
> 
> If you want another weird game that uses a microphone I'd suggest Odama.



Semi-OT:

That AVGN review was kind of ass as he once again went with his toilet humour expecting the viewers to find it "funny", and I assume some might've laughed at it but I've grew tired of this humour which is just as bad as the Sandler "jokes". His sideburns don't help much either, too.

But still, it was an OK review.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Semi-OT:
> 
> That AVGN review was kind of ass as he once again went with his toilet humour expecting the viewers to find it "funny", and I assume some might've laughed at it but I've grew tired of this humour which is just as bad as the Sandler "jokes". His sideburns don't help much either, too.
> 
> But still, it was an OK review.


If you still want another review check out the metal Jesus one, he did alot better than avgn imo


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 4, 2015)

Vipera said:


> What, your hero AVGN didn't tell you?
> One is American and one is Japanese. Gamefaqs derped as usual. It's the same game.
> 
> If you want another weird game that uses a microphone I'd suggest Odama.


You didnt bother to look at the two games did you?



RevPokemon said:


> If you still want another review check out the metal Jesus one, he did alot better than avgn imo


I'll go check that out, hopefully with a more clear and possibly detailed answer.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 4, 2015)

RemixDeluxe, Hells Malice original post mentions how they're both the same game.

*"Seaman (シーマン Shīman?) is a virtual pet video game for the Sega Dreamcast.* It is one of the few Dreamcast games to take advantage of the microphone attachment. The narration is voiced by Toshiyuki Hosokawa in the original Japanese-language version and by Leonard Nimoy in the English-language version and the face of Seaman is actually that of the game's producer, Yoot Saito.[1]

A limited edition game titled Christmas Seaman was released in Japan on December 16, 1999 alongside a translucent, red Dreamcast.[2] *In 2001, Seaman was re-released in Japan for the PlayStation 2 as Seaman: Kindan no Pet* - Gaze Hakushi no Jikken Shima (シーマン~禁断のペット~ガゼー博士の実験島), the first edition of which came with a microphone."

I think the real question is, what is Christmas Seaman?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 4, 2015)

Your still just repeating whats been said on wikipedia. I'm capable of reading what is on there, I read the page before making a topic here. It does not at all tell you any differences between the two. Everyone please stop copy pasting whats on wikipedia and use your own words from possible other sources.

About Christmas Seaman, all that is from what I gathered is a playable demo before the full game released a year later. Sega has printed demos of games for the Saturn and Dreamcast, I have a few of these demo disks for my Saturn and Dreamcast. I even got one for Nights into Dreams called Christmas Nights Into Dreams which was just a short demo of the full game.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2015)

omgpwn666 said:


> RemixDeluxe, Hells Malice original post mentions how they're both the same game.


Ports and re-releases usually have some extra content, can anyone confirm that there are no differences between the original and the port?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Ports and re-releases usually have some extra content, can anyone confirm that there are no differences between the original and the port?


Thats exactly what I wanted to know. I'm not sure why this went over everyone's head.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 4, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Thats exactly what I wanted to know. I'm not sure why this went over everyone's head.



I'm not educated on the differences between game changes from region to region. I had no idea that was a thing, except on a select few games in terms of censorship. So, I'm sorry I missed your actual question.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 4, 2015)

Look at the game release dates


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 15, 2015)

General tweaks. There doesn't appear to be English documentation on it, but try translating what Sega says.
http://sega.jp/dc/000812/


----------



## Veho (Aug 15, 2015)

Stop bickering.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Stop bickering.



For better or worse, I'm not surprised. Little to discuss about this with how few Japanese speakers we have.


----------

